# Is providing a souce of water considered baiting?



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

< sticks foot out and trips Lyon > skips away laughing.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This thread makes me long for the good old days when this forum was a place where someone could actually receive a definitive correct legal answer rather than a collection of guesses, opinions, and ethical theorizing.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

November Sunrise said:


> This thread makes me long for the good old days when this forum was a place where someone could actually receive a definitive correct legal answer rather than a collection of guesses, opinions, and ethical theorizing.


I agree with you, but if it's any consolation, this thread was born and lived most of its life outside of this forum.


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

I would call it a gray area that could open you to unwanted inspection from the DNR. From a distance they will not be able to tell that it's water, so they will come to inspect it and see if it contains bait.

Plus, it opens the door to being able to put minerals and fruit (apple juice anyone?) juices into the water as an attractant.

For those that want or expect a legally binding opinion about it from this site, you have two options. The first and obvious choice is to contact the DNR with your question, the second is to place the burden on Boehr to do your research for you.

I would assume that you aren't sure you will like the answer from the DNR so you are hoping to get the ok from members here. The problem with that is our opinions are not going to hold up in a court of law if it's determined to be an actual violation.

Do the right thing and call the DNR if you want to receive something that resembles a definitive correct legal answer, don't take a chance on the armchair quarterbacks (myself included).


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

It's not a gray area. There is no question it is legal. Read the information on the DNR's site: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...ing_and_baiting_regs_rev2008Sep3_247749_7.pdf Why is this so hard to accept? Water isn't "food materials, salt, or minerals".


----------

